# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Alcatel OneTouch, smartwatches, Alcatel-Lucent S.A., Boulogne-Billancourt, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Alcatel-Lucent S.A.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with the Alcatel Onetouch Watch at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Alcatel revealed a new smartwatch that works with both Android and iOS devices. The Verge has your first look at the intriguing new wearable.


Article "Alcatel's new smartwatch is a cheaper Moto 360 that works with the iPhone"

by Nathan Ingraham
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Four flavors for Alcatel's 'cheap' smartwatch 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Made in a range of materials and colors, Alcatel hopes there's an affordable OneTouch Watch for every Android and iOS owner.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alcatel OneTouch wants to be the Zara of smartwatches"

by Richard Lai
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Alcatel Onetouch GO WATCH Hands-On

Published on Sep 3, 2015




> If you haven’t noticed, IFA 2015 is all about smartwatches … and Alcatel Onetouch is getting in on the fun with its new GO WATCH. Join Michael Fisher from IFA 2015 as he goes in for a quick hands-on!

----------

